# Strike Today?



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I just saw something on the news saying Amazon flex and Instacart workers were striking today due to unsanitary conditions. Instacart workers asking for hazard pay, etc. has anyone here heard anything about this?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I thought the Amazon one was just in New York


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It was supposed to be Instacart. No idea how Amazon got pulled in. The flex drivers to a greater extent really are contractors.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

A guy just posted an Instacart earnings showing a $15.00 tip but they lowered the pay to basically use the tip for his total pay.

I’ve never done instacart, but that seems unfair. Do they usually keep the tip?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I thought the Amazon one was just in Staten island


----------

